# Doe Urinating In Nest Box - Suggestions?



## brentr (Jan 30, 2012)

I've got a lovely litter of seven Cali rabbits.  Mom is doing great - or so I thought until tonight.  It is clear she has peed almost in the nest itself.  The straw around the nest is damp - but not dripping wet.  Litter is a week old and seems to be thriving.  

What can/should I do?  Removing nest box and placing in only for feeding is not an option - nest box is attached.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 30, 2012)

That's why my homemade nest boxes have a wire bottom (1/4"x1/4" hardware cloth). If she, or when the litter pees, it dries really fast. When I used the metal store-bought nest boxes with wooden bottoms, it was always a mess.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you attach that box to another corner of the cage?  Sounds like that corner is where she likes to do her business.  I always look for the urine stains on the wire of each cage before I place my nest boxes and make sure to place them in the opposite corner and well away from that area.


----------



## cowboyffa84 (Feb 1, 2012)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> That's why my homemade nest boxes have a wire bottom (1/4"x1/4" hardware cloth). If she, or when the litter pees, it dries really fast. When I used the metal store-bought nest boxes with wooden bottoms, it was always a mess.


I do the same thing and never have any problems its the best way to gave a box


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Feb 1, 2012)

If the bedding gets wet, simply replace it with dry bedding.  I often change and clean the whole nestbox at about two weeks, because a cold damp bed can mean sick kits.


----------



## Citylife (Feb 3, 2012)

I put the nest box in at 29 days were some people say 27th day.   It seems that the does dont spend so much time in them then.
AZ suggested the wire bottoms, I have tried that and it helps.  But where I live, once winter hits we need a warmer nest box.   
I have also found some does are worse then others about it.
good luck to you


----------

